# New Here



## KingWizard (Jun 19, 2015)

New to this forum but not to the Industry at all ! Hope I can be a good asset to IronMag ! I've done everything from being a personal trainer to competing to homebrewing and well I guess the obvious is I love fitness, nutrition, and the sauce ! 

Current Stats 6'2 210 about 8% and prepping for a fitness photoshoot, not expecting much from it but I figure it's worth a try you never know what can come from it ! 

Currently on the last 6 weeks of my cutting cycle and going hard ! Here is the remainder of my cycle, was a 16 weeker and compounds have changed as I get closer to the end. 

1-6 Test Prop 100mg EoD 
1-6 Mast E 600mg/week
1-6 Winny 50mg/ED

The majority of cycle (beginning) was EQ and Tren. Nice to be off tren and allowing the winny and mast to slice me up! 

Anyways, glad to be a part of the board !


----------



## animale66 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard bro!  

Definitely glad to have ya around!


----------



## brazey (Jun 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

